# ein popup per mausklick!



## Montz (24. März 2001)

ich hab da ein Stück Text und ich will dass sich bei mausklick ein popup öffnet. die datei die sich öffnen soll heisst "jobs.htm"! wie geht das genau? ich hab schon so viel veruscht und chekcs nicht! thx im voraus!!!!

montz


----------

